# GM vs Golf Magic - 29/30th May 2010 - Deposits Needed!!



## KeefG (Jul 13, 2009)

Right folks, i've been on the phone to Smiffy tonight and Forest Pines have asked for a 25% deposit to be paid before 1st September, so I therefore require a deposit of Â£29 per person paying as soon as possible.

After speaking to Smiffy, we have decided that the best way forward is that the first 20 to get their deposits in are in the team to play, if 20 have paid and another 4 want to pay then we may be able to raise the numbers, but we *MUST* have equal numbers come the actual game or it will not work the way we want to.

Forest Pines are also dealing with the entire occasion as 1 large booking, and Smiffy is dealing with them so I need you all to send your deposits to him, he will be along shortly with the details but I believe he would prefer a cheque.

If you pay your deposit then need to drop out, as long as your spot is filled by someone else then you will have your money refunded.

Also, a number of the Golf Magic boys are taking their partners, the price quoted to take your partner is Â£70 for the room and food, so if anyone is interested in doing this then let us know.

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
1 - KeefG (Team Captain) *deposit paid*
2 - Vig (Vice Captain)
3 - medwayjon
4 - Bobmac
5 - teegirl
6 - golfandmoregolf
7 - tincup
8 - njd
9 - Timberbonce
10 - TonyN
11 - Robo
12 - Golfmmad
13 - dodger
14 - GB72
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - Viscount17
17 - theeaglehunter
18 - Stuart_C
19 - HTL
20 - mono217
21 - tonecapone
22 - forefortheday
23 - Whereditgo
24 - Imurg 
25 - rob2
26 - Boycey1985
27 - RICHARD3879
28 - HarryMonk
29 - Yidio
30 - centuryg5
31 - HNJ
32 - Atticus_Finch
33 - Wildrover


----------



## HTL (Jul 13, 2009)

I have no cheque book, any chance I can call them direct and pay the Â£29???


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks very much Keith.
As has been mentioned above, I need to send a 25% deposit to Forest Pines by the 1st September, and this works out at approximately Â£29.00 per person.
If you could send a cheque, made payable to me (Mr R Smith) to the following address.....

72, Dorset Road,
Bexhill on Sea,
East Sussex,
TN40 1SQ

I will, of course, update this thread as I receive your cheques.
I will not be banking the cheques until nearer the 1st September, the idea of making the cheques out to me is that I can bank them all together and make one large payment to Forest Pines rather than confuse the issue of sending lots of seperate cheques up there!
The balance of the money is due one month before the actual date of the meet.
As Keith also mentions above, we have provisionally booked for 20 players per team, but if we receive more deposits than this we can increase the numbers so don't worry, everybody should get to play in what will be a great week-end away.
Any questions, please ask.
Thanks
Rob

I would prefer cheques to either direct bank transfers or paypal payments as it is much easier for me to keep a track on everything.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2009)

Where do we send payment and who do we make it payable to


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2009)

I have no cheque book, any chance I can call them direct and pay the Â£29???
		
Click to expand...

Hywel,
 not being funny mate, that will just confuse things a bit. Have you not got a friend/family member who you could pay the Â£29.00 to and get them to send me a cheque on your behalf?
Homer has his name down. Could you not just give him the money when you next see him and get him to send me a cheque for Â£58.00?
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2009)

Where do we send payment and who do we make it payable to
		
Click to expand...

See above (post 2)
  

ONE OTHER VERY IMPORTANT THING TO REMEMBER........COULD YOU PLEASE WRITE YOUR SCREEN NICKNAME ON THE BACK OF THE CHEQUE WHEN YOU SEND IT SO THAT I KNOW WHO IT IS FROM!!


----------



## HTL (Jul 13, 2009)

Will do fella.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2009)

Go on then Hywel as its you and I'm hoping to get a lift on the weekend anyway.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2009)

The original quote was Â£129 but how much is it in total if the missus comes too?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2009)

The original quote was Â£129 but how much is it in total if the missus comes too?
		
Click to expand...

The hotel want an additional Â£70.00 for non playing guests. So that would be Â£199.00.
No deposit required for the wife/partner at the moment, just need to worry about the actual players.
Quite a few of the Golf Magic lads are taking their wives etc. so if you fancy bringing your significant other they won't feel left out at all.
Rob


----------



## KeefG (Jul 13, 2009)

Â£199 in total if you want to bring your partner.

I've asked the missus if she fancies coming, she said she'll get back to me! lol


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

If anybody does decide to bring their wife/partner please let me know as I need to book enough double rooms...
Ta


----------



## tincup (Jul 14, 2009)

Is the Â£129 the final price or is there a supplement if there is only one person staying in the room?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 14, 2009)

Not sure you will get Medwayjon to go. If he is fit, it will have been a year since he swung a club, what with his back injuries.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 14, 2009)

I am afraid I cannot commit to this so early as next May it looks like I will have a stag do around that date and a monumental one at that,also Lads golf abroad soon after.I will take my chance on making up the numbers if and when.


----------



## tincup (Jul 14, 2009)

I also cant commit this early as moving into a new house in the next couple of months and also moving golf clubs, also that is about the time that we generally book our holiday for. will just hope that there are spaces left if i can make it closer to the time


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

Is the Â£129 the final price or is there a supplement if there is only one person staying in the room?
		
Click to expand...

The Â£129.00 price if for a player sharing a twin room. I have emailed the hotel this morning to find out if there is a single room supplement and will let you know as soon as I receive a reply.
Rob


----------



## Whereditgo (Jul 14, 2009)

The cheque is in the post


----------



## Yerman (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry Keefg I'm also going to have to pull out


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2009)

Cheque for HTL and me will be going out on Friday.


----------



## forefortheday (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll put myself on the reserve list to be honest I'm unlikely to make this, we went on holiday this year at this time so wih school holidays I guess it will be the same next year.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 16, 2009)

First cheque received today....

Rob2 (Deposit paid)

Many thanks Rob


----------



## KeefG (Jul 16, 2009)

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
1 - KeefG (Team Captain) *paid*
2 - rob2 *paid*

Vig (Vice Captain)
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl
golfandmoregolf
tincup
Timberbonce
TonyN
Robo
Golfmmad
dodger
GB72
HomerJSimpson
Viscount17
theeaglehunter
Stuart_C
HTL
mono217
tonecapone
forefortheday
Whereditgo
Imurg 
Boycey1985
RICHARD3879
HarryMonk
Yidio
centuryg5
HNJ
Atticus_Finch
Wildrover


----------



## Herbie (Jul 16, 2009)

Keef can you just re-confirm the costings of this as I only intend driving there, playing golf, having a laugh then driving home, I wont be doing it if its gonna cost me 129 quid????

I need to know exactly how much this outing is going to cost me as I can play there on my own much cheaper??  Sending a deposit is no prob though once I have confirmation of cost.


----------



## KeefG (Jul 16, 2009)

HNJ - the Â£129 covers the cost of 18 holes of golf on saturday, dinner, 1 nights stay, breakfast & 18 holes of golf on sunday.

As for the cost of just golf on both days I have no idea fella, I can find out for you though i you like?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 17, 2009)

HNJ - the Â£129 covers the cost of 18 holes of golf on saturday, dinner, 1 nights stay, breakfast & 18 holes of golf on sunday.
		
Click to expand...

I have heard back from Forest Pines who confirm the following....

The cost for a "non-playing" partner is Â£70.00. This will get them the evening meal, the overnight accommodation and the full English breakfast.

The supplement for a single room occupancy is Â£30.00. So this would make the total you need to pay Â£159.00.

I haven't asked the price for somebody just playing the two rounds of golf. Looking at their website, the cost of a round is Â£50.00 so unless they are offering a special deal, this would be Â£100.00 for the two rounds. Bear in mind that we are playing on the Saturday and Sunday so you are less likely to get a reduction on the green fee as you would if it was being held "mid-week". If they hold out for their Â£50.00 a round green fee, this makes the cost of the accommodation and two meals an extra Â£29.00. Do you honestly think you are going to get better value than that anywhere??? Plus you would have the "craic" of being with 40 or so other like minded guys if you stayed at the hotel.


----------



## Twire (Jul 20, 2009)

I've trimmed this post to get it back on track. The purpose of the OP was for the organisers to collect deposits for this event. 

I apologise if a few 'on topic' posts have been removed in the clean up.


----------



## KeefG (Jul 20, 2009)

Cheers twire!


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 20, 2009)

repeat:

sorry guys, this is Bank Holiday weekend and HID has made the sort of plans that you miss at your peril.

have a good one guys and for those going to the Octoberfest, I'll see you then


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 20, 2009)

Cheers twire!
		
Click to expand...

Seconded


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jul 20, 2009)

Right folks, i've been on the phone to Smiffy tonight and Forest Pines have asked for a 25% deposit to be paid before 1st September, so I therefore require a deposit of Â£29 per person paying as soon as possible.

After speaking to Smiffy, we have decided that the best way forward is that the first 20 to get their deposits in are in the team to play, if 20 have paid and another 4 want to pay then we may be able to raise the numbers, but we *MUST* have equal numbers come the actual game or it will not work the way we want to.

Forest Pines are also dealing with the entire occasion as 1 large booking, and Smiffy is dealing with them so I need you all to send your deposits to him, he will be along shortly with the details but I believe he would prefer a cheque.

If you pay your deposit then need to drop out, as long as your spot is filled by someone else then you will have your money refunded.

Also, a number of the Golf Magic boys are taking their partners, the price quoted to take your partner is Â£70 for the room and food, so if anyone is interested in doing this then let us know.

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
1 - KeefG (Team Captain) *deposit paid*
2 - Vig (Vice Captain)
3 - medwayjon
4 - Bobmac
5 - teegirl
6 - golfandmoregolf
7 - tincup
8 - njd
9 - Timberbonce
10 - TonyN
11 - Robo
12 - Golfmmad
13 - dodger
14 - GB72
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - Viscount17
17 - theeaglehunter
18 - Stuart_C
19 - HTL
20 - mono217
21 - tonecapone
22 - forefortheday
23 - Whereditgo
24 - Imurg 
25 - rob2
26 - Boycey1985
27 - RICHARD3879
28 - HarryMonk
29 - Yidio
30 - centuryg5
31 - HNJ
32 - Atticus_Finch
33 - Wildrover
		
Click to expand...


Sooooo..... Although I'm 32nd on the list, if I pay my deposit now I'll be in the team?
Am I reading it right?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 20, 2009)

Sooooo..... Although I'm 32nd on the list, if I pay my deposit now I'll be in the team?
Am I reading it right?
		
Click to expand...

Correct


----------



## centuryg5 (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheque is in the post smiffy mate,


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheque is in the post smiffy mate, 

Click to expand...

Thank you Sir.
Will post a "receipt" once I have got it


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2009)

Have received your deposit "CenturyG5".
Thanks for sending it so promptly and will make a note that you want a double room too.
Please could you "receipt" the first post if possible Keef?
Ta
Rob


----------



## KeefG (Jul 23, 2009)

Team Golf Monthly
1 - KeefG (Team Captain) *paid*
2 - rob2 *paid*
3 - CenturyG5 *paid*

Vig (Vice Captain)
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl
golfandmoregolf
tincup
Timberbonce
TonyN
Robo
Golfmmad
dodger
GB72
HomerJSimpson
Viscount17
theeaglehunter
Stuart_C
HTL
mono217
tonecapone
forefortheday
Whereditgo
Imurg
Boycey1985
RICHARD3879
HarryMonk
Yidio
HNJ
Atticus_Finch
Wildrover


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2009)

Any more deposits please folks???


----------



## Timberbonce (Jul 29, 2009)

Just waiting for hid to make her damn mind up.. Will be coming your way very soon.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 2, 2009)

Anymore deposits please lads???
The Golf Magic ones are coming in thick and fast (have 12 so far) and I have got to send the main deposit off to Forest Pines by the beginning of September.
It would really be appreciated.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll sort mine out on the 16th if thats ok (I'm paying HTL's as well as he doesn't have a cheque book)


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 5, 2009)

Just realised - I completely forgot to post the cheque! - doh!....rectified now


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 6, 2009)

Just to let you know that I received Chris's (Golfmmad's) deposit today Keef.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## KeefG (Aug 6, 2009)

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
1 - KeefG (Team Captain) *paid*
2 - rob2 *paid*
3 - centuryg5 *paid*
4 - golfmmad *paid*

Vig (Vice Captain)
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl
golfandmoregolf
tincup
Timberbonce
TonyN
Robo
dodger
GB72
HomerJSimpson
Viscount17
theeaglehunter
Stuart_C
HTL
mono217
tonecapone
forefortheday
Whereditgo
Imurg 
Boycey1985
RICHARD3879
HarryMonk
Yidio
HNJ
Atticus_Finch
Wildrover


----------



## Timberbonce (Aug 6, 2009)

just writing mine out now. Its not too late is it?


----------



## Region3 (Aug 6, 2009)

Is this something that can still be entered, or are you just taking money from people already on the list?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2009)

Is this something that can still be entered, or are you just taking money from people already on the list?
		
Click to expand...

The team will be made up of the first 20 people to send their deposit cheques in, with any "late comers" going onto the reserve list...although if we get enough then we can increase the teams to 24 a side....so no, it's not too late to get your name down for it!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2009)

Smiffy I'm paying HTL's and mine on the 16th


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2009)

Smiffy I'm paying HTL's and mine on the 16th
		
Click to expand...

Duly noted Homer.
So that's Â£58.00 to come plus our winnings


----------



## teegirl (Aug 7, 2009)

I hope I'm not to late.   It's in the post Smiffy, honest it is ....... really!!....Ty for doing the org......stuff, not an easy job.
Make sure you get here a day early and we can arrange a bash, The Lincolnshire is supposed to be good. Sounds a good excuse to go to check it out.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2009)

Make sure you get here a day early and we can arrange a bash, The Lincolnshire is supposed to be good. Sounds a good excuse to go to check it out.   

Click to expand...

I am hoping to get up the day before Jan so a knock round the Lincolnshire would be nice. Will obviously have to be arranged for the Friday afternoon/early evening though..


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2009)

Another deposit received today Keef.......
Whereditgo
Thank you mate

Rob

Team Golf Monthly
1 - KeefG (Team Captain) paid
2 - rob2 paid
3 - centuryg5 paid
4 - golfmmad paid
5 - Whereditgo paid

Vig (Vice Captain)
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl
golfandmoregolf
tincup
Timberbonce
TonyN
Robo
dodger
GB72
HomerJSimpson
Viscount17
theeaglehunter
Stuart_C
HTL
mono217
tonecapone
forefortheday
Imurg
Boycey1985
RICHARD3879
HarryMonk
Yidio
HNJ
Atticus_Finch
Wildrover


----------



## Timberbonce (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry if you have answered this already but is the deposit the same regardless of whether or not the wife is coming? 

And do you need to know now for the booking?

How many others are taking other halves?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry if you have answered this already but is the deposit the same regardless of whether or not the wife is coming? 

And do you need to know now for the booking?

How many others are taking other halves?
		
Click to expand...

Just need the Â£29.00 deposit for the golfer.
I will make a note that you require a double room and book accordingly.
A few are taking their partners. I guess about 8 or 9 so far (from both sides)
Rob


----------



## Wildrover (Aug 10, 2009)

I hope I'm not to late.   It's in the post Smiffy, honest it is ....... really!!....Ty for doing the org......stuff, not an easy job.
Make sure you get here a day early and we can arrange a bash, The Lincolnshire is supposed to be good. Sounds a good excuse to go to check it out.   

Click to expand...

Do yourself a favour, the grandly titled "Lincolnshire" is an absolute dog. Flat, featureless, poorly maintained, done on the cheap former farmer's field. If you fancy a good cheap round in that area try Normanby Hall in Scunthorpe, it's far better.


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 10, 2009)

I hope I'm not to late.   It's in the post Smiffy, honest it is ....... really!!....Ty for doing the org......stuff, not an easy job.
Make sure you get here a day early and we can arrange a bash, The Lincolnshire is supposed to be good. Sounds a good excuse to go to check it out.   

Click to expand...

Do yourself a favour, the grandly titled "Lincolnshire" is an absolute dog. Flat, featureless, poorly maintained, done on the cheap former farmer's field. If you fancy a good cheap round in that area try Normanby Hall in Scunthorpe, it's far better.
		
Click to expand...

And make sure you give me a shout when you do - it's my home track


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2009)

And make sure you give me a shout when you do - it's my home track  

Click to expand...

I smell a cheap green fee


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2009)

Two more deposits received today Keef.......
Timberbonce
TeeGirl
Thank you 

Rob

Team Golf Monthly
1 - KeefG (Team Captain) paid
2 - rob2 paid
3 - centuryg5 paid
4 - golfmmad paid
5 - Whereditgo paid
6 - Timberbonce
7 - TeeGirl

Vig (Vice Captain)
medwayjon
Bobmac
golfandmoregolf
tincup
TonyN
Robo
dodger
GB72
HomerJSimpson
Viscount17
theeaglehunter
Stuart_C
HTL
mono217
tonecapone
forefortheday
Imurg
Boycey1985
RICHARD3879
HarryMonk
Yidio
HNJ
Atticus_Finch
Wildrover 

Still lots more required please gents.
Many thanks
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2009)

One more deposit received today Keef.......
Hywel (HTL)
Thank you

Rob

Team Golf Monthly
1 - KeefG (Team Captain) paid
2 - rob2 paid
3 - centuryg5 paid
4 - golfmmad paid
5 - Whereditgo paid
6 - Timberbonce
7 - TeeGirl
8 - HTL

Still to pay a deposit....

Vig (Vice Captain)
medwayjon
Bobmac
golfandmoregolf
tincup
TonyN
Robo
dodger
GB72
Viscount17
theeaglehunter
Stuart_C
mono217
tonecapone
forefortheday
Imurg
Boycey1985
RICHARD3879
HarryMonk
Yidio
HNJ
Atticus_Finch
Wildrover

Still lots more required please gents.
Many thanks
Rob


----------



## vig (Aug 25, 2009)

i'll send mine off at the weekend you southern knob!!!!


----------



## Dodger (Aug 27, 2009)

I posted previously I will not likely be attending this meet due to other commitments around the time.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 1, 2009)

*Still require a lot more deposits folks. First 20 to send them to me are definitely "in the team"....I have to send the deposit off to Forest Pines within the next week or two so would really appreciate your prompt responses. Ta. Rob.*


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 1, 2009)

As the company have changed the date for our open to June,
can I put my name down and send deposit?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 1, 2009)

As the company have changed the date for our open to June,
can I put my name down and send deposit?
		
Click to expand...

Of course you can


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks its on its way today.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks its on its way today.
		
Click to expand...

And duly received today Chris. Thank you.
You're in the team!!

Rob

Team Golf Monthly
1 - KeefG (Team Captain) paid
2 - rob2 paid
3 - centuryg5 paid
4 - golfmmad paid
5 - Whereditgo paid
6 - Timberbonce
7 - TeeGirl
8 - HTL
9 - Grumpyjock

Still to pay a deposit....

Vig (Vice Captain)
medwayjon
Bobmac
golfandmoregolf
tincup
TonyN
Robo
GB72
Viscount17
theeaglehunter
Stuart_C
mono217
tonecapone
forefortheday
Imurg
Boycey1985
RICHARD3879
HarryMonk
Yidio
HNJ
Atticus_Finch
Wildrover

Still some more deposits needed Gents.
The first 20 I receive will be the "offical" Golf Monthly team.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 6, 2009)

Might have to book a double room as She who must be Obeyed has expressed an intrest.
let me know when you require the rest?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 6, 2009)

Might have to book a double room as She who must be Obeyed has expressed an intrest.
let me know when you require the rest?
		
Click to expand...

Don't need the remainder of the money until about a month prior to the trip (April).
Let me know for sure whether SWMBO wants to come along within the next couple of months and I will make sure you get a double room. I will be confirming rooming arrangements with the hotel early in the New Year.
Rob


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 6, 2009)

no problem, I think she is starting to wonder about the atreaction of golf.
Or maybe its the thought of the 19th being there all day.
Think it will be definite, are playing at Forest Pines next Thur & Fri so will check out the facilities and report back.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 6, 2009)

playing at Forest Pines next Thur & Fri so will check out the facilities and report back.
		
Click to expand...

It will be interesting to hear what you think about it Chris.
I have sent you a PM so keep an eye on your "inbox" mate.
Rob


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 7, 2009)

Rob,

I'm definitely off the list for this. No prospect of making it.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2009)

Rob,

I'm definitely off the list for this. No prospect of making it.
		
Click to expand...

OK Steve. Sorry to hear this. I'll leave the list of players as it is for the moment. I appreciate that some people are going to pull out before the day, that's natural. But as the decision has been made that the first 20 deposits received will make up "the team" rather than keep deleting names it will sort itself out as we go (if that makes sense)...
Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Region3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Cheque literally just walked down to the post box in the rain


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 10, 2009)

Cheque literally just walked down to the post box in the rain   

Click to expand...

And received this morning Gary.
Thanks for sorting it mate....
Rob

Team Golf Monthly
1 - KeefG (Team Captain) paid
2 - rob2 paid
3 - centuryg5 paid
4 - golfmmad paid
5 - Whereditgo paid
6 - Timberbonce
7 - TeeGirl
8 - HTL
9 - Grumpyjock
10 - Region3

Still to pay a deposit....

Vig (Vice Captain)
medwayjon
Bobmac
golfandmoregolf
tincup
TonyN
Robo
GB72
theeaglehunter
Stuart_C
mono217
tonecapone
forefortheday
Imurg
Boycey1985
RICHARD3879
HarryMonk
Yidio
HNJ
Atticus_Finch
Wildrover

Still 10 more deposits needed to make up "the team"...


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 13, 2009)

With the Spa available at the resort, she is definetly going, played 72 over 2 days with a mixture of all 3 loops.
Well worth the effort and fine weather too, god must have forgiven us for playing Blackpool last year.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2009)

Apologies for "bumping" this yet again, but still loads of deposits outstanding!
Come on guys, help me out here.....


----------



## forefortheday (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll be in Italy I'm afraid so no chance for me.

Sorry gents but HID won this time!


----------



## beggsy (Oct 4, 2009)

is it too late to enter


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2009)

is it too late to enter
		
Click to expand...

Nope!
Get yer Â£29.00 deposit sent off and you're in the team


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2010)

Just a "bump" for this event.
It's still taking place, as you can Golf Monthly only have a team of 10 at the moment (based on deposits paid) but still a lot of people have their names down for it but have gone very quiet. Please could you let me know if you are still interested in playing.
If there are any new members on the forum who fancy it, you will be made more than welcome.
Rob


----------



## rickg (Jan 6, 2010)

Rob,
I've sent you a cheque for Â£29 for Forest Pines & Â£10 for Addington in the same envelope.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2010)

Rob,
I've sent you a cheque for Â£29 for Forest Pines & Â£10 for Addington in the same envelope.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks very much Rick.
Will "receipt" both threads when I receive them.
Cheers again
Rob


----------



## vig (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm still up for it.


----------



## Wildrover (Jan 12, 2010)

Unfortunately I'm out of this now, going on holiday now that weekend. Shame as it's not far from me.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2010)

Received your deposits this morning Rick.
Thanks for sorting it mate....
Rob

Team Golf Monthly
1 - KeefG (Team Captain) paid
2 - rob2 paid
3 - centuryg5 paid
4 - golfmmad paid
5 - Whereditgo paid
6 - Timberbonce
7 - TeeGirl
8 - HTL
9 - Grumpyjock
10 - Region3
11 - RickG

Still to pay a deposit....

Vig (Vice Captain)
medwayjon
Bobmac
golfandmoregolf
tincup
TonyN
Robo
GB72
theeaglehunter
Stuart_C
mono217
tonecapone
forefortheday
Imurg
Boycey1985
RICHARD3879
HarryMonk
Yidio
HNJ
Atticus_Finch


----------



## Timberbonce (Apr 10, 2010)

Everything still a go with this one? 

Not heard owt for a while.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2010)

Everything still a go with this one? 

Not heard owt for a while.
		
Click to expand...

It is. It's just with The Addington, Walton Heath and the Scotland trip on the horizon it had been put on the back burner.
I will try to get my head around it and start organising again sometime during the coming week.
Sorry for lack of comms


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2010)

This event is still taking place over the two days of 29th/30th May if anyone else is still interested in playing. I will update the deposits received list once I can sit down and get my head around it!
Should be a fun week-end.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2010)

Is anybody else still interested in this????

At the moment I have only received about 10 or 11 deposits and interest seems to have died off.
I must contact Forest Pines within the next week or so to confirm final numbers.
*Could you please let me know if you are still interested or not??????* 
Thanks


----------



## Timberbonce (Apr 19, 2010)

I must admit I would be rather upset if it were to get cancelled now as I have booked time off work, so has the wife we have just recently turned down a holiday away with friends that week, and my in-laws who are having my kids for the weekend have re-arranged the completion date of there house move to accommodate it.

So yes I am still interested.

If it is in doubt can we please sort it as soon as possible I think partners that were planing on attending might want to book some of the hotel facilities and the like..


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 19, 2010)

Im still in for it.


----------



## vig (Apr 19, 2010)

Rob

I'll sort out my side up in Scotland.

I think my lad will make one in.  I may treat him for his birthday.


----------



## rickg (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm still in.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2010)

I must admit I would be rather upset if it were to get cancelled now as I have booked time off work, so has the wife we have just recently turned down a holiday away with friends that week, and my in-laws who are having my kids for the weekend have re-arranged the completion date of there house move to accommodate it.

So yes I am still interested.

If it is in doubt can we please sort it as soon as possible I think partners that were planing on attending might want to book some of the hotel facilities and the like..
		
Click to expand...

There is no question of it being cancelled. I just wanted to find out who was still interested and who wasn't.
If you look at the original thread and the numbers of people who said "yes" and compare it with the number of deposits I have received, you can see why Im a little disappointed.
But the week-end will still be going ahead


----------



## Timberbonce (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok m8. nice one. Sorry if i came across a little short earlier but i was only in the office for a couple of minutes and didn't have long to reply, so bit of a rush job.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 20, 2010)

So far I have these players who have paid a deposit and have confirmed that they can still make it....

TEAM GOLF MONTHLY

1 ROB2 DEPOSIT PAID
2 CENTURYG5 DEPOSIT PAID
3 WHEREDIDITGO DEPOSIT PAID
4 TIMBERBONCE DEPOSIT PAID
5 TEEGIRL DEPOSIT PAID
6 HTL DEPOSIT PAID
7 GRUMPYJOCK DEPOSIT PAID
8 REGION3 DEPOSIT PAID
9 RICKG DEPOSIT PAID (BUT NOT BANKED)

TEAM GOLF MAGIC

1 SMIFFY/SMUFTER DEPOSIT PAID 
2 JAHMOO DEPOSIT PAID
3 JONJERRE DEPOSIT PAID
4 THE CROW DEPOSIT PAID
5 LITTLEINJUNGURU DEPOSIT PAID
6 THE BLACK CAT DEPOSIT PAID
7 YORKIE DAVE DEPOSIT PAID
8 THE GOLDEN FERRET DEPOSIT PAID 
9 BIGGER AL DEPOSIT PAID
10 NIFTY DEPOSIT PAID
11 NORMAN PORRITT DEPOSIT PAID


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 20, 2010)

Errrr I'm in trouble here lads.
This is a copy of an email I received from Forest Pines this morning after I notified them of the reduction in numbers from the original number booked....


"Hi Robert, 

Thank you for your e-mail regarding the reduction in numbers. Unfortunately this does mean you will incur cancellation charges, we can cancel 10% without charge which takes it down to 38 people. You than have 24 arriving which leaves 14 which will be a 75% cancellation charge. This equates to 14 people @ Â£96.75 per person.
Any queries please let me know.
Thanks

Karen"

That leaves me having to find Â£1,354.50 out of my own pocket unless I can come up with 38 golfers in total.
Fecking hell


----------



## vig (Apr 20, 2010)

C'mon guy's.  
rob has done aa lot of spade work on this and booked places according to interest at the time.

He has been left right in the shite by folk dropping out who gave a resounding "count me in" at the time.
This has been made worse by the lack of commitment by others involved in organising.

If you are already going, do you have a golfing partner that would tag along.

If you are relatively new to the site, get your name down.
It looks a superb facility and if you've not attended one of these before, nows the opportunity and you will be welcomed by all.


----------



## brendy (Apr 20, 2010)

Bloody ell fella.
I know you get the odd dropout but thats taking the proverbial.
Its a pity my one pass out for golf for the year has been stretched for the whole weekend for Castle Stuart as the course looks pretty damn good. Thinking of ways to bolster numbers, are any staff noted as going yet from either forum?


----------



## uklongdriveseries (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi

I dont post much on here as keep forgetting password!

I would suggest you advertise the spots on 

GUMTREE.COM
AND EBAY

I am sure you wil be able to get interest / cash from those sites.



k


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2010)

The latest list of confirmed attendees (as far as I can work it out) looks like this....

TEAM GOLF MONTHLY

1 ROB2 DEPOSIT PAID
2 CENTURYG5 DEPOSIT PAID
3 WHEREDIDITGO DEPOSIT PAID
4 TIMBERBONCE DEPOSIT PAID
5 TEEGIRL DEPOSIT PAID
6 HTL DEPOSIT PAID
7 GRUMPYJOCK DEPOSIT PAID
8 REGION3 DEPOSIT PAID
9 RICKG DEPOSIT PAID (BUT NOT BANKED)
10 BOBMAC DEPOSIT PAID

TEAM GOLF MAGIC

1 SMIFFY/SMUFTER DEPOSIT PAID
2 JAHMOO DEPOSIT PAID
3 JONJERRE DEPOSIT PAID
4 THE CROW DEPOSIT PAID
5 LITTLEINJUNGURU DEPOSIT PAID
6 THE BLACK CAT DEPOSIT PAID
7 YORKIE DAVE DEPOSIT PAID
8 THE GOLDEN FERRET DEPOSIT PAID
9 BIGGER AL DEPOSIT PAID
10 BRATTY DEPOSIT PAID
11 NORMAN PORRITT DEPOSIT PAID
12 EWAN PORRITT DEPOSIT PAID

If anybody is still interested in coming along, please let me know. 
If I don't answer questions immediately it's because I'm up in Scotland this week-end and won't be home until Wednesday of next week.
I will update with more information when I get back.
Many thanks for your PM's and posts of support.
It would be great if I could get to the magic number of 24 players.
Rob


----------



## Timberbonce (Apr 26, 2010)

Any updates ...? Is any one else going to join us on this one?
A good weekends golf and social at a great venue for a very good price..

Come on peeps get your names down.

If we don't get the numbers up on this I can't see many people putting themselves out to organise anything for us in the future.

so come on guys give some serious thought get you names down and bring a mate ;-)


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 26, 2010)

Any updates ...?
		
Click to expand...

The old boy is still up north fleecing our scottish chums of their hard earned.....


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 27, 2010)

Must have missed his Bombay potatoes.
Smuger dont need the double room as SWMBO is off to Liverpool with the milkman.
ok gladys


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2010)

Any updates ...?
		
Click to expand...

Just got back from Scotland and will be trying to sort this meet out over the course of the next few days.
I have got to get to 24 players to satisfy the hotel and at the moment it looks like I have 23 but with one possible pull out. So I'm still looking for 1, maybe 2 more players.
Murphthemog has offered to step in at the last minute to help out but this is in no way guaranteed. The latest list looks like this (if I've got my head around it correctly!)..........

1 ROB2 DEPOSIT PAID
2 CENTURYG5 DEPOSIT PAID
3 WHEREDIDITGO DEPOSIT PAID
4 TIMBERBONCE DEPOSIT PAID
5 TEEGIRL DEPOSIT PAID
6 HTL DEPOSIT PAID
7 GRUMPYJOCK DEPOSIT PAID
8 REGION3 DEPOSIT PAID
9 RICKG DEPOSIT PAID (BUT NOT BANKED)
10 BOBMAC DEPOSIT PAID
11 VIG
12 GLENN (VIG'S SON)

TEAM GOLF MAGIC

1 SMIFFY/SMUFTER DEPOSIT PAID
2 JAHMOO DEPOSIT PAID
3 JONJERRE DEPOSIT PAID
4 THE CROW DEPOSIT PAID
5 LITTLEINJUNGURU DEPOSIT PAID
6 THE BLACK CAT DEPOSIT PAID
7 YORKIE DAVE DEPOSIT PAID
8 THE GOLDEN FERRET DEPOSIT PAID
9 BIGGER AL DEPOSIT PAID
10 NORMAN PORRITT DEPOSIT PAID
11 EWAN PORRITT DEPOSIT PAID


----------



## HTL (Apr 28, 2010)

Im also hoping murph comes along so we can share the journey. If not its gonna be an expensive weekend.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2010)

Im also hoping murph comes along so we can share the journey. If not its gonna be an expensive weekend.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a word with him at Hever on Sunday Hywel


----------



## HTL (Apr 28, 2010)

Im also hoping murph comes along so we can share the journey. If not its gonna be an expensive weekend.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a word with him at Hever on Sunday Hywel


Click to expand...

 Good man Smiffy. Ill give you a PM / text on Monday to see if he can come or not, if not I have to hire a car for the weekend


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2010)

Good man Smiffy. Ill give you a PM / text on Monday to see if he can come or not, if not I have to hire a car for the weekend   

Click to expand...

If I can get out of having to give Norman and his Son a lift up there Hywel I will try to find some way of picking you up mate. But one of the conditions of getting them to help out at the last minute was the offer of a lift.
A lot of my other regular playing mates are over in Turkey that week-end so I'm a bit stumped really....
Let's see if Murph can help us out.
Have I told you what a lovely swing he's got? And have I told you what a lovely guy he is????
No?
Well he is.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 28, 2010)

Flattery will get you no where you lying B.

Still trying to find out when this flippin China trip is.

Work. It gets in the way of every thing.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2010)

Flattery will get you no where you lying B.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2010)

Just spoken to Forest Pines. Things are beginning to sort themselves out, and it looks good for them selling the places that I originally booked. Feel fairly confident...    

Have booked 10 twin rooms, 2 doubles and paid the extra for a single for me as my snoring would keep anyone awake.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 28, 2010)

Thought it was thunder on Saturday night at Nairn.


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2010)

Murph has now confirmed he is in......
 So the line up is now looking like this.

*1 ROB2 DEPOSIT PAID 
    2 CENTURYG5 DEPOSIT PAID 
    3 MURPHTHEMOG DEPOSIT PAID 
    4 TIMBERBONCE DEPOSIT PAID 
    5 TEEGIRL DEPOSIT PAID 
    6 HTL DEPOSIT PAID 
    7 GRUMPYJOCK DEPOSIT PAID 
    8 REGION3 DEPOSIT PAID 
    9 RICKG DEPOSIT PAID (BUT NOT BANKED) 
    10 BOBMAC DEPOSIT PAID 
    11 VIG 
    12 GLENN (VIG'S SON)  

    TEAM GOLF MAGIC  
    1 SMIFFY/SMUFTER DEPOSIT PAID 
    2 JAHMOO DEPOSIT PAID 
    3 JONJERRE DEPOSIT PAID 
    4 THE CROW DEPOSIT PAID 
    5 LITTLEINJUNGURU DEPOSIT PAID 
    6 THE BLACK CAT DEPOSIT PAID  
    7 THE GOLDEN FERRET DEPOSIT PAID 
    8 BIGGER AL DEPOSIT PAID 
    9 NORMAN PORRITT DEPOSIT PAID 
    10 EWAN PORRITT DEPOSIT PAID *

I still have two places left if anyone else is interested. As some people have paid deposits and can now no longer make it, the two places are on offer at Â£100.00 each.
That has got to be a bargain when you think it includes two rounds of golf, overnight accommodation and all of your meals.
Please help me out lads...two more players needed.
Take no notice of the Golf Magic v Golf Monthly teams. It's all looking a little lop sided now anyway so we'll just throw all the names into the hat and have a 36 hole Stableford competition if you prefer. No pressure.
Rob


----------

